# Expat interview and discussion



## sgjbrown

We are currently in Singapore for two weeks from 30th March – 12th April carrying out a research project on behalf of the University of Liverpool. We are investigating multiculturalism in Singapore in a postcolonial framework. We are aiming to interview a number of expats in Singapore on the subject to help us answer our research questions. 

If you would be able and willing to help us with our research we and the university would be extremely grateful to hear back from you. We can meet on your terms (time and date) in the time period we are here, with the interview only lasting 30-40 minutes. We look forward to hearing back from you.

Please contact me on here or alternatively at sgjbrown @liverpool.ac.uk or 07740883962 

Kind regards,

Jack Brown


----------

